# PSP Vita with game £99.99 instore at HMV



## cypher79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Saw this on HotUKDeals this morning, so popped into local HMV and bought one. Mine came with a 4gb memory card and Call Of Duty: Black Ops, although you can get a different game with it. I also bought a protective case for £1.99 .

Just thought I'd let you lot know....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got one with FIFA 13 and a memory card. Bargain!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2013)

Ta


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 29, 2013)

Np 

Just need to get some games for cheap now, cant find any on the Black Friday deals yet...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just bagged myself one with Uncharted. Cheers for the heads up! I'm now bankrupt...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 30, 2013)

Not many decent games, are there? Rayman Legends looks like it might be worth a bash.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2013)

been playing today on the xbox.  It's great.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2013)

get PSN+ get loads of free games each month


----------

